# BKK Money Pit *Mystery Deaths*



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

You can't really see it in the pic, but the Extreme Ruby Red has the coolest black swirls! He's like a little dragon.


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

Sounds like its going to be a very cool project and those are some very nice shrimp.

I have a Ray 2 over my Mr Aqua 720 and love it for what its worth.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

if you're going for those plants and no co2, I would go for the fugeray instead, it's lower light so you won't run into co2 issues.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks, LOL! Back and forth I go on the light ... Aqua Forest has a nice one too in the same price range, but it's out of stock per the website.

I've been obsessing about BKK for a couple years. Now that their price is more in line with other "nice" shrimp, I can justify getting them. They’re actually CHEAPER than the branded lines of CRS/CBS!


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> if you're going for those plants and no co2, I would go for the fugeray instead, it's lower light so you won't run into co2 issues.


This is a good point about the Ray2 vs Fugeray. I have my Ray2 hanging 6 inches above my tank because it is so strong. I'm dosing and injecting co2. Might be a bit much for low tech.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Well it sounds like I've found my light then.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

If you could I would wait and see if the BW or benibachi soils will be available then (last I heard end of year?) I like ADA aquasoil, its great for plants. But I feel the next step would be specialty shrimp soil. 

Also I would go with the 60-P, it is very nice in person and TB's look great in nice displays.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Green_Flash said:


> If you could I would wait and see if the BW or benibachi soils will be available then (last I heard end of year?) I like ADA aquasoil, its great for plants. But I feel the next step would be specialty shrimp soil.


I can't find any firm dates (or even vague dates) about when either of those might become available here. “Soon” on a website--the best I can find for Benibachi and more than I can find for BW--could mean anything from next week to never. If you've found something specific, point me to it, please!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Betta Maniac said:


> *TANK*
> ADA 60-P or Mr. Aqua 720
> 
> *LIGHT*
> ...


Those plants can grow with sunlight from a south window. Thus a single tube SolarMax light strip would work. You can get 1 for $30 at petblvd.com


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I think you'll enjoy the FugeRay (FudgeRay made me laugh! And made me hungry.) on your tank quite a bit. And you'll never have to replace LEDs.

Looking forward to seeing where this tank goes. Really nice to see more people raising TBs.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Apparently I have Christmas Fudge on the brain, LOL! I'm really excited about the BKK. They're just very, very cool. 

Here's a shot of the murky tank. I ended up picking up some wood at Albany Aquarium when I was there and made an arching "cave" out of it. Also added some micro chain sword that Speedie408 gave me. Will add more when the cholla shows up and I can finish scaping.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Filter showed up busted. *grrrr* Supposed to have a replacement tomorrow. And so it goes ...


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

That's some pretty cool looking wood you've got there. Sucks about the filter though.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

New one will be here tomorrow. In the meantime, I've got a little powerhead moving the water around and tonight I seeded the tank with a sponge and mulm from my CRS tank.


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

is the nutrifin THE mineralizer? or do I need to use a mineralizer, get 150TDS, then apply nutrifin? been wanting BKK's as well.

how many are you starting with?


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Jonnywhoop said:


> is the nutrifin THE mineralizer? or do I need to use a mineralizer, get 150TDS, then apply nutrifin? been wanting BKK's as well.
> 
> how many are you starting with?


Nutrifin is what Speedie408 uses, and since I got the shrimp from him, and he breeds them successfully, I'm doing my best to mimic his conditions. Lots of people use lots of different remineralizers though with great success. 

I'm starting with 14.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Have ordered just about every Borneo Wild product I didn't already have. Pretty sure this means spreadsheet madness is in my future (I can be anal and a bit OCD once I get going).


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

How are your shrimp doing?


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

They're doing great! I have them in a large Marina breeder box on my CBS tank.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

awesome, when do you think this tank will be ready for them?


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Amazonia leeches ammonia for a few weeks, so early in the new year? All depends on how long it takes to cycle. I added a few more plants and the cholla last night. The crypts are, of course, melting. I don't want to rush anything. Want it to get established before I move them over. Really hoping the mulm will help with that.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Just found out Borneo Wild has an ap that helps you figure out dosage/feeding of their products based on the size of your tank and the number of shrimp. Really helped with putting together a schedule for these guys (and will make it easy for me to use a weekly pill case for when I'm on vacation and my brother house sits).


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

The replacement filter arrived, as did the light, cholla, and everything else. It's all set up now. Glass is a little dusty from the mulm. I'll have to clean it later.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

Betta Maniac said:


> Amazonia leeches ammonia for a few weeks, so early in the new year?


Yes it does do that for a while. I remember my 20L cycled for more than a month because of the amazonia new substrate.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah, every tank I have has Amaznonia substrate, so it's just a waiting game at this point. It's so pretty though. I can't wait to have them loose in it.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

My frogbit doesn't appear to be doing so well ... a lot of it is turning yellow then brown and then just becoming sludge.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Betta Maniac said:


> My frogbit doesn't is turning yellow then brown and then just becoming sludge.


Possibly the light is to strong for it.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Hilde said:


> Possibly the light is to strong for it.


Really? Well, crap. I think I'm using the same light I see HedgeFund's frogbit thriving under. I was hopingi t was just the shock of shipping and then being put into a new tank. If it doesn't recover, I'll have to come up with a new floater.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Betta Maniac;2106493
said:


> Really? Well, crap. I think I'm using the same light I see HedgeFund's frogbit thriving under. I was hoping t was just the shock of shipping and then being put into a new tank.


Then possibly they were grown in lower light and haven't adjusted to the light you have. I would try raising the light for a few weeks and see if it helps.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

It was pointed out to me that the new tank may be lacking in nitrates while it cycles, and this may be why the frogbit is suffering. I’m going to dose nitrate when I get home tonight.


----------



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

Betta Maniac said:


> Nutrifin is what Speedie408 uses, and since I got the shrimp from him, and he breeds them successfully, I'm doing my best to mimic his conditions. Lots of people use lots of different remineralizers though with great success.
> 
> I'm starting with 14.


What are you using Nutrifin for ?? Nutrifin is the brand can you please let us know what type of Nutrifin you are using?
Thank you


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

sorry I couldn't find much info on the shrimp soils, next time I hope they are for sale. 

what tank did you pick?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Betta - I wouldn't add nitrates, but that's me. Your main focus should be those expensive shrimp, not the plants. Having zero nitrates is actually best for keeping shrimp. Dump the frogbit .

Jczernia - Nutrifin African Chiclid Conditioner is what I've been telling folks to use. It works! And it's CHEAP compared to shrimp specific brands! I use it for all my tanks.


----------



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

speedie408 said:


> Betta - I wouldn't add nitrates, but that's me. Your main focus should be those expensive shrimp, not the plants. Having zero nitrates is actually best for keeping shrimp. Dump the frogbit .
> 
> Jczernia - Nutrifin African Chiclid Conditioner is what I've been telling folks to use. It works! And it's CHEAP compared to shrimp specific brands! I use it for all my tanks.


Thank you Speedie


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

speedie408 said:


> Betta - I wouldn't add nitrates, but that's me. Your main focus should be those expensive shrimp, not the plants. Having zero nitrates is actually best for keeping shrimp. Dump the frogbit .


BKK are still in the breeder box on the CBS tank (where there are never any nitrates, thanks to the copious amount of duckweed!). I was hoping the frogbit would suck up the nitrates generated by the Amazonia and the cycling of the new tank, but the tank isn't there yet and the frogbit doesn't seem to be doing well in a tank with nothing but sky high ammonia. So the dose of nitrate now would be sans-shrimp and just to help the frogbit survive until the cycle kicks in and there’s a nitrate boom. 

So the whole point would be to help keep make the tank perfect for the shrimp.If they don't end up generating enough nitrate later to keep the frogbit alive, I'll move it or junk it.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Green_Flash said:


> sorry I couldn't find much info on the shrimp soils, next time I hope they are for sale.
> 
> what tank did you pick?


I ended up with the Mr. Aqua, as I could just drive over to Albany and grab it along with the Aquasoil and a few impulse items like the wood. If I end up doing a Blue Bolt tank, maybe they'll get the special shrimp dirt and an ADA tank, LOL!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Ooh do a blue bolt! do a blue bolt! :hihi:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Betta Maniac said:


> BKK are still in the breeder box on the CBS tank (where there are never any nitrates, thanks to the copious amount of duckweed!). I was hoping the frogbit would suck up the nitrates generated by the Amazonia and the cycling of the new tank, but the tank isn't there yet and the frogbit doesn't seem to be doing well in a tank with nothing but sky high ammonia. So the dose of nitrate now would be sans-shrimp and just to help the frogbit survive until the cycle kicks in and there’s a nitrate boom.
> 
> So the whole point would be to help keep make the tank perfect for the shrimp.If they don't end up generating enough nitrate later to keep the frogbit alive, I'll move it or junk it.


In that case, go for it!


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Green_Flash said:


> Ooh do a blue bolt! do a blue bolt! :hihi:


I really want to. I had no problem with keeping and breeding CBS, so now I'm moving "up" to BKK. But BKK are still a thrid the price of Blue Bolts, so I want to make [email protected] sure I can keep and breed those little black beauties before I make the leap to the next rung. Who knows, maybe I'll get lucky and have a few Blue Bolts pop up in the clutches, LOL!


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Betta Maniac said:


> Have ordered just about every Borneo Wild product I didn't already have. Pretty sure this means spreadsheet madness is in my future (I can be anal and a bit OCD once I get going).


Have you try enlive? Can't find any review on it because its new. I'm using it right now but having doubt right now.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

sayurasem said:


> Have you try enlive?


No, the discription of that one didn't inspire me to purchase it. I did set the tank up with BW Bacter Crystal though. 

I have the following: 

Stout
Vigor
Vital
White
Barley
Color
Grow
Shield

&

Humic (which I used in my main CBS tank, as the Aquasoil is aging and the pH was creeping up; worked great too).


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Adding nitrate seems to have helped perk up the frogbit. I'm still doing to look into some alternate floating plants though, as I'm not sure the shrimp will generate enough waste to keep the frogbit alive in the long run.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

water letooose


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Newman said:


> water letooose


It's illegal in my state.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

how about a red root floater


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Green_Flash said:


> how about a red root floater


Those look amazing. I'll add them to my list of things to try and hunt down ... thanks!


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Oddly, I totally saw water lettuce at a koi pond place yesterday. The roots were so nasty looking I didn't want to put it in my tank though.


----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

Beautiful tank! If you need floaters, I have salvinia and dwarf water lettuce if you want some  Also some hygroryza aristata, I think its common name is asian water grass. Looks really funky haha


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

pandamonium said:


> Beautiful tank! If you need floaters, I have salvinia and dwarf water lettuce if you want some


Dang, I could have had you bring some last night.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

you can always trim roots of floating plants if they grow too long or messy, and they will grow back in a neat fashion. plus they supply a lot of area for shrimp to browse through...think about that the next time you look at water lettuce. I really like it. i use it in my shrimp bowl and wherever else i can.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

pandamonium is sending me some salvinia and dwarf water lettuce (my RAOK of FSS to him was like boomerang!). I really love the community on this forum!!!


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

The tank is FINALLY showing the lowest level of Nitrite and Nitrate. Yea!!! Considering I started with cycled media from another tank, I really thought it would cycle faster. 

The frogbit is recovering. I think it just had to start over with all new growth. So currently it's just a lot of small, new leaves. But it's definitely growing. 

The micro chain sword Speedie408 gave me is also taking off like a weed and spreading all over the tank. 

So things are progressing...


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

I've got the new floaters in the tank. They look amazing. We'll see which ones thrive. I also put some of each type into my CBS tank to see if something can out grow the [email protected] duck weed!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

how do you like the fuge ray? is it low light for this tank?

did you grow lots of algae before you added the floaters?


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Betta Maniac said:


>


Nice Set up!

Looks like medium high light.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Green_Flash said:


> how do you like the fuge ray? is it low light for this tank?
> 
> did you grow lots of algae before you added the floaters?


I LOVE the light the FugeRay puts out. It's even and really clean if you know what I mean. 

The tank has had a mild case of brown diatoms as it's been cycling, but that's pretty normal in my experience. And of course the wood has a bit of white fuzz, but again, totally normal. Otherwise, no crazy algae breakout. *knock on wood*


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Hilde said:


> Nice Set up!


Thanks! I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Updated pic.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Tank is finally showing Nitrates! FINALLY!!! Ammonia is still very high and Nitrites are holding steady at the lowest level. Hopefully it will finish its cycle soon.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

In other news, I made a DIY peat filter for my CBS tank with the worn out Amazonia (that appears to now be buffering the pH up). In 24hrs the pH has dropped one level on the scale. Hoping for another level or two ...


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

This tank continues to be the bizarre land of microfauna. It's got all kinds of stuff I don't see in any of my other tanks (nematodes, and small specs that appear to be seed shrimp and cyclops from what I can tell). Today I found fish fry! Eggs must have been on the plants. Caught them all and transferred them to the community tank.


----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

Fish eggs? That's crazy! I hope they didn't come off of my plants. None of my fish are breeding as far as I know haha


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Could have come off the moss I moved from my community tank. Hard to say. But with the tank full of nitirtes still, I'm amazed they survived!


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

HHing fish? awesome


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes, volunteer fish. Moved them to the community tank. 

Here's an updated pic of the tank as of today. Still showing lowest level of ammonia and nitrite, so not quite cycled yet. Soon. Soon. Thinking about removing the micro chain sword in favor of more moss squares.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

it looks cool!


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks! It's coming along. I think I want a LOT more moss though. I have several more squares in the community tank I can move over, and a big ball of fissidens should be arriving any day. So there might be a bit of a rescape over the weekend.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Looking good Betta. When you rescape you might want to consider taking out some of the wood and making it more open. I'd go with about 1/2 to 1/3 of the wood that's currently in there.

A couple of reasons and lessons I've learned over the years building shrimp tanks. 

1) With that much wood there are too many places for your shrimps to hide. If someone dies you might not spot him and the dead shrimp will foul your water. Shrimps also like to die in deep dark corners.

2) With too much wood or leaves there will be too much wood decay eventually. Resulting in high Nitrates over time. So I only keep minimal wood in my tanks now. One or two pieces that's it.

That's my 2 cents, but it's your tank.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Looking good Betta. When you rescape you might want to consider taking out some of the wood and making it more open. I'd go with about 1/2 to 1/3 of the wood that's currently in there.


Well, it's two pieces, so I could easily do that. Thanks for the tip. I didn't even think about it that way. I was trying to provide grazing surface. I've got more java fern coming too, so I think this may be a big rescape. Luckily it's still cycling and there are no shrimp in there yet, so I can muck about unitl I get it right. 

I figure I'll need to start over about once every 12-18 months, so the second piece of wood can just be put aside until then.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

OMG! One of my little BKK is berried!!! They're still sooooo small though. I mean, yeah, she's one of the two biggest of them, but still. I didn't know a shrimp that small could berry.


----------



## rodcuda (Jul 25, 2012)

Sweet!!


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

Nice. 
I would put moss on the DW and cover it, and leave the chain sword to carpet the substrate.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

I think I'm going to take half the wood out, add more fissidens to the piece I keep, and add a few more squares of moss to the floor of the tank. Chain sword may get moved into the CBS tank ... not sure.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

You can just make out her ORANGE eggs


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

You're def doing something right.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

speedie408 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> You're def doing something right.


Yea!!! I sure hope so. Of course now I'm staring at all the others trying to gauge who else might be female (they all look male when they're small, so it's kinda pointless, LOL!).


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Ok, so I did a bit of a rescape. As per shrimpnmoss's advice, I took out half the wood (I chose the piece that didn't have fissidens already growing on it). I also added more squares of moss, more java fern, and red root floaters (thanks, Green_Flash!). 

The nitrites are down below .25, but the test is still turning a slightly darker blue than then pure color when you start, so the tank isn't _quite_ ready yet ...


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Betta Maniac said:


> Yea!!! I sure hope so. Of course now I'm staring at all the others trying to gauge who else might be female (the all look male when they're small, so it's kinda pointless, LOL!).


TBs are the hardest Caridina sp. to sex when young. I've been telling folks this for a long long time lol.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

looking great, the shrimp will love their new playground!


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

I swear this tank is taking foreeeeeeeveeeeeer to cycle. *sigh* I'm officially impatient. It’s like watching a pot and waiting for it to boil …


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

How often are you doing WCs, and how much?


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

I did big ones every other day for the first week, then smaller ones twice a week, and now small ones once a week. I'm using the RO water and adding the BW Bacter with each change. I see so much conflicting advice for cycling the stuff, LOL! 

I'm *really* close now though (Ammonia <.25 but not 0; Nitrite <.25 but not 0; Nitrate < 5 but not 0).


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Fuzzy as hell cell phone pic, but you can see that the Red Wine and Blue Bolts are coloring up nicely as they grow (it's a trick of the light that makes the BKK look faded in the tail section, I promise).


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Nitrites are FINALLY down to zero. Still showing a trace of ammonia though. Hopefully I'll get to move these guys over to their real tank this weekend. The real upside to getting the BKK was discovering my CBS tank had less than perfect water. Now that I've corrected it, the CBS are breeding like mad. I saw SEVEN berried females last night.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Here is a pic of the world's most expensive floater. The USPS crushed the box FLAT and all the beautiful Red Root Floaters were smooched and bruised. I picked out the ones that weren't already slime and put them in the tank. This is the SOLE survivor. Luckily, floaters reproduce quickly ...


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

They're in the tank! Here's one of my Blue Bolts and one of the mystery snails I got to clean up after them a bit (and I hear snail trails provide good eating for babies).


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

I wish I could take pics as good as Nick's, because the color of my Ruby Red is just amazing. His head is nearly entirely black now, and he has black racing stripes down the bottom edge of his carapace. I may need more of these ...


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

There was a major frenzy in the tank as I cooked dinner. Hoping that means there's a second berried female in the tank now. *fingers crossed*

Just took another look and found the molt. You can bet I'll spend a leisurely breakfast staring into my Shrimp TV...


----------



## rodcuda (Jul 25, 2012)

A shrimp frenzy is usually a good thing!!!


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Having a bit of a crap day. Found one of them dead. *sigh* Immediately checked everything. Water is perfect. *double sigh* I hate mystery deaths. They freak me out.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

monitor temp and I'd do a 20% WC just for precautionary measures.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Temp is 68-69. I did a 10% change. I'll go do another one. He was listless, and then just dead. *grrr* Now I'm staring at them all, terrified they're all gonna die.


----------



## rodcuda (Jul 25, 2012)

How long have they been in the tank now? And how long were they in the breeder? Stress?


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

They were in the breeder for about a month. Have been in the tank for about 48 hours. Stress could be to blame. I know it's not uncommon to lose shrimp when moving them about. It still just freaks me out. I've retested the water and now done another water change (which of course I'm worried will further stress them). 

But the params are PERFECT. Dang it all!


----------



## rodcuda (Jul 25, 2012)

Hopefully that's all it was, but that would be a pretty non-stressfull move.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

They all looked fine this morning, but then they all looked fine the day before the mystery death too. Ugh. The tank has a bag of Purigen and a UV filter running too (I really am paranoid, but clearly for a reason!).


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Hoping to not curse myself, but so far no more mystery deaths. Just lots of molts and seemingly happy shrimp cruising about the tank. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Apparently when I moved them over I also transferred a few newborn CBS. It's too early for Big Momma to have released any babies yet, but I see at least three little bitty CBS crusing around the tank.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

No real updates. Big Momma seems to have molted while still berried and she now looks a little ragged (like some of the shell didn’t come all the way off in places). So I’m now feeling *really* paranoid about her. Hoping once the shrimplets are born she’ll molt cleanly.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Betta,

Molting while she's holding eggs is not a good sign. This means the water params have gone from hard to soft, or soft to softer. This is why it's important to keep water params stable (not saying that you aren't). 

Have you done any large water changes as of recent?


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Water is super stable (I'm using RO and the Nutrifin Cichlid Conditioner, the TDS stays btwn 196-203 and I test it daily). I don't do large changes. I top off about 1c. pure RO a day and then once a week I change about 10% (carefully matching it to the old water in TDS and temp). Won't even do that this week, as I don't want to do anything that might bother her. 

I'm hoping this is just because she's still so very small and young to be berried at all (she's really not very big, less than half an inch still). She was SUPER annoyed with the males coming at her. Like ENRAGED. She tucked herself into the sponge filter and sent them flying out if they dared to invade her little groove.

I should add, the others all appear to be molting without any problems, and no more mystery deaths after the first one.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Betta,

It may be as you say then. If others are doing well, just monitor her. Glad to hear there's no more deaths.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

I do a head count every day when I get home from work. She's got her 3 favortie places to hang out down pretty solid. Though I couldn't find her last night and was freaked out. But there she was this morning, back in "her" groove on the sponge filter.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Also, I can't ever remember worrying this much about anything without fur.


----------



## antiquefloorman (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey Betta,
All of the breeders overseas I talk to keep their temps as close to 75 degrees F as they can. They tell me it is the perfect temp.
Tim


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

75, huh. Thanks. I'll have to look into it.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Well, all is not well in the land of BKK. I’ve lost another one. No idea what the heck is going on. After the first death, I treated with Melafix and Pimafix. All seemed well. Then BAM, another dead one this morning. *sigh* 

I guess it’s time to move them to a bare bottom tank of reminerlaized RO water and throw a few CBS in this tank to see if there’s really something wrong with the tank. 

And yes, I’ve run all the tests. The water is perfect. The temp is perfect. There’s no discernible reason I can come up with for them to be dropping dead. I thought maybe a bacterial thing, but if it is, its beyond Melafix to deal with. 

I’m open to suggestions.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

Sorry about the losses, Betta. 

I don't have any experience with these expensive shrimp but have noticed with my crystals that they do much better if I leave their water alone. One tank has Fluval Shrimp substrate, the other UP Shrimp Sand, not sure if that makes a difference. 

You wrote that you're using an UV sterilizer. Those will kill the added bacteria supplement so should be turned off when adding them. Would certainly slow down cycling, I'm thinking. 

Best of luck! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

UV wasn't running when the tank was cycling. It's not running now since I'm treating with Melafix. It's just *VERY* frustrating.


----------



## Puddles (Jan 5, 2013)

Any update on how your shrimp are doing?


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

No news is good news. *knock on wood* Hope I'm not cursing myself here, but there have been no further mystery deaths (the berried female with the bad molt died, but there was no real mystery to that one). But no news-worthy events to report either. They’re growing and molting and cruising around. So far they all STILL look male.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Glad to hear there's no more deaths Tonda.

Keep in mind that these shrimp are still young adults and with TBs they are extremely hard to sex. The majority of all young females do not develop round abdomens until they actually become berried. Give them some more time. Hopefully there's still some females in your surviving group.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

*fingers crossed* 

BTW, Nick, I just can't even express how beautiful that extreme ruby red/dragon is. I really wasn't interested in getting any of those, and now it's one of my favorites!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Betta Maniac said:


> *fingers crossed*
> 
> BTW, Nick, I just can't even express how beautiful that extreme ruby red/dragon is. I really wasn't interested in getting any of those, and now it's one of my favorites!


*LIKE* :thumbsup:


----------

